# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Переезд с сервера на сервер 1С 8.3

## Maikle01

Прошу проконсультировать!

Есть железный сервер, на нем крутиться БП, ЗуП...  SQL сервер.
Ни одной бумаги с лицензиями не сохранилось
Хотя все куплено с запасом, но давно.
Задача перенести все на виртуальный сервер.

Каков алгоритм действий?

-развернул сервер Windows 2019
-поставил SQL 2017
....

задумался!

Откуда вытащить лицензии?
... и если я их активирую на новом сервере, у меня ведь старый встанет, нет?
А нельзя, должен работать.
ИТС работает, зарегистрированные продукты вижу.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Прошу проконсультировать!
> 
> Есть железный сервер, на нем крутиться БП, ЗуП...  SQL сервер.
> Ни одной бумаги с лицензиями не сохранилось
> Хотя все куплено с запасом, но давно.
> Задача перенести все на виртуальный сервер.
> 
> Каков алгоритм действий?
> 
> ...


1. У Вас ключи 1с программные   или USB?

----------


## Maikle01

один usb и кучка программных

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> один usb и кучка программных


USB серверный или клиентский?

Если У вас программные ключи и были потеряны рег анкеты их можно восстановить обратившись у кого покупали или если есть документы на покупку и т.д.
Если и это не известно, но Вы помните как Вы их регистрировали то есть рег номер пинкода данные при регистрации то можно запросить новые или временно поставить те что у меня, но я не тестировал платформу выше чем 8.3.12 , так как не один релиз выше 1с баз не просит.

У меня тоже вирт сервера но клиентские именно я люблю USB, так как они идут на пк а не на соединение с базой, а серверный использую программные.

Если сами не сможете установить то что по этой ссылке https://yadi.sk/d/BbtZuIpLt2ydYQ пишите помогу. Я рекомендую сервер SQL EXPRESS он бесплатный и к нему бесплатный отличный бекапник идёт

----------

Maikle01 (18.07.2019)

----------


## Maikle01

USB серверный




> я не тестировал платформу выше чем 8.3.12 , так как не один релиз выше 1с баз не просит


эту фразу не понял, поясните пожалуйста

Большое спасибо за помощь!
Буду пробовать.

Может быть из системы возможно как-то вытащить ключи регистрации?
Боюсь восстанавливать не быстро будет

----------


## Maikle01

Пока качается... еще не увидел инструкция там имеется? )))

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Пока качается... еще не увидел инструкция там имеется? )))


Да имеется

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> USB серверный
> 
> 
> эту фразу не понял, поясните пожалуйста
> 
> Большое спасибо за помощь!
> Буду пробовать.
> 
> Может быть из системы возможно как-то вытащить ключи регистрации?
> Боюсь восстанавливать не быстро будет


Не получиться так как программные привязаны к железу и сразу слетят.

----------


## Maikle01

скачал, распаковал
никак не пойму где инструкция ((
который файл подскажите пожалуйста

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> скачал, распаковал
> никак не пойму где инструкция ((
> который файл подскажите пожалуйста


Установку выполнять под локальным администратором!

1) Удаляем старые менеджер лицензий и драйвер HASP

2) Установка 1С c драйвером HASP или Установка драйвера HASP версии с поддержкой х64, например 5.18
   (Взять можно ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...pdinst_x64.zip)

3) Вносим дампы (ветка реестра с дампами изменилась!!

ПУНКТ 3.1 ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ВИРТУАЛЬНЫХ МАШИН!!!!

3.1) В ПАРАМЕТРАХ виртуального сервера снять галочку "Безопасная загрузка"

4) Запустить install_sertif.cmd (установка личного сертификата и включение тестового режима Windows 2008-2012 x64)
   если не хотите жать F8 каждый раз при запуске
ПЕРЕЗАГРУЗКА  нажать F8 и выбрать загрузку с установкой не подписанных драйверов

5) Пуск-Панель Управления-Диспетчер устройств-Установить старое оборудование-
Далее-Установка оборудования, выбранного из списка вручную-Далее-Далее-Установить с диска-
Выбрать путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys

5.1) Диспетчер устройств-Системные устройства должно появиться в Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator

6) Установка HASP LM driver. 

7) Если вдруг в Диспетчер устройств ключи 1с со знаком "!" , тогда установить это HASP4_driver_setup

8) Пожеланию установить Monitor_Setup


ГОТОВО!!!

----------


## Online_Z

> ИТС работает, зарегистрированные продукты вижу.


если продукты зарегистрированы, то зачем ломанную ставить надумали?
для зарегистрированных продуктов никакие бумажки не нужны, запрашивайте в центре лицензирования резервные пинкоды и активируйте спокойно.
если есть хоть один USB-ключ, то можете привязать программные лицензии к ID этого ключа, а не к параметрам железа - в этом случае железо можно будет  апгрейдить без необходимости восстановления лицензий

----------


## Maikle01

железа больше не будет )) куда ключ вставлять?
если я активирую резервные пинкоды у меня старые программы перестанут работать, нет?

----------


## Online_Z

> железа больше не будет )) куда ключ вставлять?
> если я активирую резервные пинкоды у меня старые программы перестанут работать, нет?


Попробуйте сформулировать текст более понятно

----------


## Maikle01

> Прошу проконсультировать!
> 
> Есть железный сервер, на нем крутиться БП, ЗуП...  SQL сервер.
> Ни одной бумаги с лицензиями не сохранилось
> Хотя все куплено с запасом, но давно.
> Задача перенести все на виртуальный сервер.
> 
> Каков алгоритм действий?
> 
> ...


вроде все подробно написал ))

----------


## Maikle01

наверно лучше по порядку ))

Вопрос:
1. если у меня виртуальная машина, смогу ли я использовать аппаратный ключ?
или его можно потом выбросить?

вот что вижу в запущенных программах:

1. Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 5, получило клиентское приложение
Информационная база:
Локальный HASP4 EN8SA 1
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 50
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10

2. Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 5, выдал сервер
Локальный HASP4 EN8SA 1
Информационная база:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 50
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10


Выяснил что есть USB ключ, несколько однопользовательских лицензий, Клиентский доступ на 5 р.м.к MS SQL Server 2016 Runtime для 1С, пакет на 10 пользовательских лицензий
удалось восстановить пин-коды к ним.

Вопросы:

2. Правильно ли я понял что в "Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 5" это аппаратный ключ?
Он фигурирует на всех базах.
А локальный "Локальный HASP4" это что?

3. Клиентский доступ на 5 р.м.к MS SQL Server 2016 Runtime для 1С - это те же самые пользовательские лицензии, или что-то другое? Как я могу их использовать? Уже поставил сервер SQL EXPRESS.

4. С учетом необходимости сохранения пока работоспособности существующего старого сервера с продуктами 1С.

Беспокоит момент - я не знаю которые лицензии сейчас активированы. Часть продуктов по две лицензии (было несколько коробок на разные ЮЛ). ((
Соответственно не понимаю которые активировать первыми, которые пока не трогать.
Это и есть причина по которой я эмуляторами интересуюсь.
Опасаюсь что активировав действующую лицензию сделаю не работоспособной существующую.
Старый пакет программ станет уже не работоспособным, а новый еще не готов ))
Бухгалтерия меня живьем съест!
Правильно опасаюсь? ))

Какой , в этом случае, должен быть правильный порядок переноса лицензий?

----------


## Online_Z

> наверно лучше по порядку ))
> 
> Вопрос:
> 1. если у меня виртуальная машина, смогу ли я использовать аппаратный ключ?
> или его можно потом выбросить?


зачем выбрасывать?
1. в теории USB можно пробросить в ВМ
2. ключ HASP4 ORGL8 5 может быть установлен на любой машине доступной в сети, нет необходимости установки его на сервере
3. можно обменять аппаратный ключ на программную лицензию




> Правильно ли я понял что в "Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 5" это аппаратный ключ?


все верно, это аппаратный USB-ключ типа HASP, установлен на одной из машин  в сети, красного цвета с маркировкой Net5 ORGL8




> А локальный "Локальный HASP4" это что?


Это ключ на сервер 1С:Предприятия х64, если легальный, а не эмулятор, то это тоже аппаратный ключ типа HASP с маркировкой EN8SA, ключ локальный, т.е. должен быть физически установлен на той машине, на которой развернут сервер 1С:Предприятия.




> Опасаюсь что активировав действующую лицензию сделаю не работоспособной существующую


Правильно опасаешься, если активировать новую лицензию с помощью резервного пинкода, то предыдущая лицензия, полученная с помощью пинкода из этого же комплекта, будет аннулирована в течение 24 часов.
Гугли "Сервер лицензирования" - позволяет активировать программные лицензии на отдельной машине (не обязательно на сервере), который будет выдавать лицензии серверу 1С.

----------


## Online_Z

> 3. Клиентский доступ на 5 р.м.к MS SQL Server 2016 Runtime для 1С - это те же самые пользовательские лицензии, или что-то другое?


Это лицензии от MS SQL Server 2016 Standart, а не 1С

----------

Maikle01 (26.07.2019)

----------


## Maikle01

вижу в свойствах, на сервере 1с ключ
Сервер, 6788, ****, 1560, EN8SA Локальный 1
но не вижу такого отдельного зарегистрированного продукта в ИТС

В этом пакете:
1С:Предприятие 8. Комплект прикладных решений на 5 пользователей
он мог быть?

----------


## Maikle01

Или это тот же самый аппаратный ключ?

----------


## Maikle01

а аппаратные ключи тоже должны регистрироваться в ИТС?
и если проверка увидит что они без документов..... :eek:

----------


## Maikle01

а если я поставлю вылеченный вариант...
мне не понадобится "Сервер лицензирования"?
после изменений конфигурации, не придется переустанавливать HASP?

Какие же в 1С геморойщики!!!!!!!!!!
:mad::confused:

----------


## Online_Z

> вижу в свойствах, на сервере 1с ключ
> Сервер, 6788, ****, 1560, EN8SA Локальный 1
> но не вижу такого отдельного зарегистрированного продукта в ИТС
> 
> В этом пакете:
> 1С:Предприятие 8. Комплект прикладных решений на 5 пользователей
> он мог быть?


Нет, в комплект входит только клиентский ключ на 5 пользователей, он красного цвета с маркировкой Net5 ORGL8, в свойствах отображается как Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 5
EN8SA - это физически другой ключ и если его по факту в USB портах сервера нет, то значит стоит варез

----------


## Maikle01

поставил платформу repack работает
ключ вижу EN8SA  ))

хочу поставить БП и не понимаю почему так много диструбутивов?
это все обновления?
что значит:
BP83_3.0.70.33_SUPER_setup.zip (2.14 GB)
BP83_3.0.70.33_setup.zip (1.63 GB)
BP83_3.0.70.33_1CD.zip (554.74 MB)
BP83_3.0.70.33_CF.zip (536.47 MB)
???

----------


## Fltr

BP83_3.0.70.33_SUPER_setup.zip (2.14 GB) - полный дистрибутив + развернутая база
BP83_3.0.70.33_setup.zip (1.63 GB) - полный дистрибутив (шаблоны конфигураций и дополнительные файлы поставки)
BP83_3.0.70.33_1CD.zip (554.74 MB) - развернутая база конфигурации
BP83_3.0.70.33_CF.zip (536.47 MB) - файл конфигурации

----------

Maikle01 (29.07.2019)

----------


## Maikle01

и что же из этого мне поставить?

----------


## Maikle01

у меня уже есть рабочие базы..

правильно ли я рассуждаю?
выгружаю конфигурацию из старой базы
создаю на новом сервере новую базу
загружаю в нее базу

а обновления ставить до, или после, как лучше?

----------


## Online_Z

> и что же из этого мне поставить?


Зависит от того, из чего умеешь создавать информационную базу. 
Стандартный дистрибутив из поставки - это BP83_3.0.70.33_setup.zip, с помощью него сначала устанавливается шаблон из которого потом создается информационная база.
BP83_3.0.70.33_SUPER_setup.zip - вариант для самых маленьких, там такой же дистрибутив, что и в BP83_3.0.70.33_setup.zip + уже готовая информационная база, которую нужно только скопировать в нужное место.
Остальные варианты лень объяснять, первых двух достаточно

----------


## Maikle01

не могу сообразить как правильно создавать БД?

на sql сервере достаточно одной базы?
поставил Express, у него вроде ограничение по размеру базы, одной или нескольких?
пользователя ставить sa или лучше другого завести?

в кластере на сервере 1с, под каждую отдельную конфигурацию создавать отдельную базу?

Конфигурации: УТ, БП, ЗУП
Баз 10-15

----------


## Fltr

> у меня уже есть рабочие базы..
> 
> правильно ли я рассуждаю?
> выгружаю конфигурацию из старой базы
> создаю на новом сервере новую базу
> загружаю в нее базу
> 
> а обновления ставить до, или после, как лучше?


Вы не сможете установить обновление, не создав предварительно базы.
для обновления подойдет файл BP83_3.0.70.33_CF.zip, кстати последний релиз на сегодня 3.0.71.89

----------

Maikle01 (29.07.2019)

----------


## Online_Z

> выгружаю конфигурацию из старой базы
> создаю на новом сервере новую базу
> загружаю в нее базу


тут надо точно выражаться в терминах, т.к. в 1С можно как выгрузить базу (в файл dt, в состав которого входят конфигурация + данные), так и конфигурацию без данных (файл cf).
а при необходимости можно выгрузить и только данные без конфигурации

----------

Maikle01 (29.07.2019)

----------


## Maikle01

например файл dt, мне данные нужны ))
но версия год не обновлялась

----------


## Maikle01

ну что же... базы переносятся, все в порядке.
даже можно конфигурации не ставить, в старой базе *.dt все есть.
Repak рулит!!!

Остались еще вопросы:
-Обновления платформы и конфигураций как теперь должно происходить?

-SQL Express ограничение *одной* базы 10 Гб. Имеет ли смысл сразу создать несколько sql баз? Например по типам конфигураций?
-беспокоит ограничение RAM 1gb в SQL Express. Если пользователей будет 5-10 хватит ли? А если обработки запускать?

-есть лицензия 1С на SQL +Клиентский доступ на 5 р.м.к MS SQL Server 2016. Это чего 5, пользователей в SQL? Или пользователей на сервере 1с? Или одновременных подключений юзеров?
"....SQL Server по модели "сервер + клиенты" подразумевает наличие у пользователя лицензий на сервер и клиентских лицензий на все устройства, которые обращаются к этому серверу."
это как правильно понимать?

-стоит ли сейчас заморачиваться отдельной виртуалкой с SQL server? или можно это отложить на будущее?

----------


## IT-Brigada

проблема решена?

----------

